# RIP Bubba



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

Sad news for me as a former player and fan:

http://www.foxsportsdetroit.com/08/03/11/Bubba-Smith-dies-at-66/landing_msu.html?blockID=543941&feedID=3701&gt1=39002


----------



## jpranch (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sad as well. Back when it was the "Baltimore" Colts I loved to watch him play. 66? That is still young. RIP Bubba.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

Let's not forget the classic Police Academy movies!


----------



## texasbo (Aug 4, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Sad news for me as a former player and fan:1=39002'>http://www.foxsportsdetroit.com/08/03/11/Bubba-Smith-dies-at-66/landing_msu.html?blockID=543941&feedID=3701>1=39002


You were a pro football player?

Or were you a "football" referee? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Burns_%28referee%29


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2011)

Carey Mahoney: You didn't hit the brakes.

Moses Hightower: You didn't tell me to.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 4, 2011)

Post deleted by me.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 4, 2011)

Rest easy Bubba "Hightower" Smith.

I still have his oakland raiders and houston oilers football cards, i think, somewhere.

The PA series is classic, but my favorites were the miller lite commercials with Richard Butkisser.

http://youtu.be/KPm3l5przFI


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahhhh thanks PBD for those flashback memories to look up on Utube.

TexBo, that's funny...lmao....just a former player in college.


----------

